# Orbea TT bike vs. Orbea road bike sizing



## pfbz (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife rides a 54cm Orbea Orca wish she loves and fits her very well. She's getting more into Tri's and I want to get her a TT bike as a surprise gift. An Ora or Ordu, probably used.

I know there are tons of variables, but is it reasonable to assume that a 54cm Orbea Ordu or Ora would be a good starting point for frame size?

Or are TT bikes and road bikes sized completely differently?

We will have the bike custom fit, but want to get into the ball park with frame size.


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd recommend starting at one size down from her road size (51cm).  I'm on a 57 Opal and ride a 54cm Ora.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

One size down would be a decent start.


----------

